# Gender Confusion!



## okiechicks (May 22, 2013)

Our five chicks are 9 weeks old and we're curious if it's too early to determine the sex. We were also curious of the breed of the non-buff orpingtons. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

To me, they all look like pullets, or girl hens. The one at the top miiigght be a roo but I'm leaning towards hen.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

I say the first pic is roo...the non orps id say look like a RIR and a golden sex link...


----------



## okiechicks (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses! We are really hoping that the first one is a hen because she is the nicest and has the best personality out of all of them!


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Why not keep him. Good to have at least one roo in the flock.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

First looks like a too to me as well. Do you have a pic to show the body, hackle or saddle feathers?


----------



## okiechicks (May 22, 2013)

This is the best picture of "her" from the side. Also, when should we expect to hear a crow? Thanks again!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

You know, that does look like a roo, but I have two hens I swore were Roos and they turned out to lay eggs (to our shocking surprise). Ours crow at any point shortly after being fully feathered. Pathetic practice crows. We had one late bloomer (my experimental barred Ameraucana) born Jan 21st just now starting to crow.


----------



## okiechicks (May 22, 2013)

Well you were all correct in you rooster assessment! We were out on the deck, enjoying our coffee, when Maybelle ( the first picture) let out a rather loud, undeniable crow. I hope he stays sweet!


----------

